# has anyone made fiberglass resin sub boxes before?



## iansrockstar7414 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know the basics of making one, but I was wodering if anyone has any tips or suggestions. If you have any pictures of your layout that would be helpfull as well.
thanks!


----------

